# Thoughts on this??



## Mida Khan (14/1/18)

http://www.businessinsider.my/phili...l-give-up-cigarettes-advert-2018-1/?r=US&IR=T


----------



## Clouds4Days (14/1/18)

There is no such thing as Bad publicity.
All the talk, but if this is there aim why not seize making ciggatettes all together.

If you care about your consumers so much as you say you do, then sell out your remaining stock and start selling only your smoking alternative devices/patches/gums/tablets/what ever else you have.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (14/1/18)

Mida Khan said:


> http://www.businessinsider.my/phili...l-give-up-cigarettes-advert-2018-1/?r=US&IR=T



The tobacco industry can see that the tide is turning and they're pre-empting a loss of revenue. Their goal is to make money. The more people who switch to vaping, the more money they lose. Take our forum, for example. About 8,000 members, most of whom are X-smokers. That's a heck of a lot of money that's not going into the tobacco industry's pocket. And this is just OUR forum, in OUR country. How many peeps world-wide have switched to vaping? Now that would be interesting to know. One thing is for sure, the tobacco industry must be crying.

They have two ways to handle the situation. Firstly, to publish propoganda which tarnishes vaping and secondly, to join the club. Philip Morris has wisely decided that if you can't beat 'em, join 'em.

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (14/1/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> There is no such thing as Bad publicity.
> All the talk, but if this is there aim why not seize making ciggatettes all together.
> 
> If you care about your consumers so much as you say you do, then sell out your remaining stock and start selling only your smoking alternative devices/patches/gums/tablets/what ever else you have.



No can do. In business, decisions take a long time to make and even longer to action.


----------



## Raindance (14/1/18)

Firstly, the article irritated the living C**p our of me due to its repetitious nature which I consider insulting. But I guess its needed in world that is getting dumber. --- Rant over.

What I get from this:
1. In the UK. This is an experiment in a country where lawmakers and public health are currently in support of alternatives to smoking. With high quitting rates, this is more a survival strategy than a change of heart. Test the model in the UK and then adopt it all over the world.
2. The promise of cooperation and working with lawmakers in facilitating their alternate product offering. This has me worried and wondering how many of the new laws are going to impact on current legislation regarding the vaping scene. At present no single entity has "cornered" the vaping market in terms of any aspect. Juice, nicotine, device specifications, concentrates etc. are freely available in the open market. As such none of us have a need to support any specific corporation or group of corporations. This is not in line with the big tobacco business model and I dare predict they will try influence legislation in favor of creating a monopoly only big money can partake in.
3. Combining the above, if indeed it is the aim to create a monopoly while cleaning up their image, worldwide acceptance of their monopoly will be much easier.

I have no proof but I have a real fear that this is the wolf getting dressed up as a sheep..

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (14/1/18)

Raindance said:


> Firstly, the article irritated the living C**p our of me due to its repetitious nature which I consider insulting. But I guess its needed in world that is getting dumber. --- Rant over.
> 
> What I get from this:
> 1. In the UK. This is an experiment in a country where lawmakers and public health are currently in support of alternatives to smoking. With high quitting rates, this is more a survival strategy than a change of heart. Test the model in the UK and then adopt it all over the world.
> ...



Rather a vaping monopoly than a tobacco one!


----------



## RichJB (14/1/18)

The tobacco industry has known for a long time that their product is dying. It doesn't help them to sell more cigarettes, particularly in the US, as the master settlement agreement takes a chunk out of their profits. For every box of cigarettes they sell, they have to pay a percentage to the govt of the state in which they sell it.

They were dabbling with electronic forms of nicotine delivery back in the 80s and 90s but never got it to work well. When Hon Lik developed a workable system, they immediately bought the patent. That is their solution for the developed world. They don't have one yet for the developing world so cigarette sales will continue there. But for the developed world, they'll be punting vaping big time. This is why all the vaping research they are doing is positive - and also why public health bodies are loath to believe it.

Big tobacco don't really care about the vaping market. The vast majority of the world's smokers aren't going to make their own coils or mix their own juice. It is always going to be a niche market. So instead, they are targeting the closed system convenience store market, guys who pop into the shop to buy an e-cig while their car is being filled. Simple low-power devices, sealed so that the user can't change anything, plug in the juice cartridge or pod or whatever and off you go. They will own that market, there is nobody to compete with them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (14/1/18)

RichJB said:


> The tobacco industry has known for a long time that their product is dying. It doesn't help them to sell more cigarettes, particularly in the US, as the master settlement agreement takes a chunk out of their profits. For every box of cigarettes they sell, they have to pay a percentage to the govt of the state in which they sell it.
> 
> They were dabbling with electronic forms of nicotine delivery back in the 80s and 90s but never got it to work well. When Hon Lik developed a workable system, they immediately bought the patent. That is their solution for the developed world. They don't have one yet for the developing world so cigarette sales will continue there. But for the developed world, they'll be punting vaping big time. This is why all the vaping research they are doing is positive - and also why public health bodies are loath to believe it.
> 
> Big tobacco don't really care about the vaping market. The vast majority of the world's smokers aren't going to make their own coils or mix their own juice. It is always going to be a niche market. So instead, they are targeting the closed system convenience store market, guys who pop into the shop to buy an e-cig while their car is being filled. Simple low-power devices, sealed so that the user can't change anything, plug in the juice cartridge or pod or whatever and off you go. They will own that market, there is nobody to compete with them.


Great insight as usual @RichJB. I just hope they do not influence legislation in such a way that closed systems are all that will be legally available.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (14/1/18)

Oh, they will try, for sure. It's an easy sell for the regulators too. All they have to do is look at the stories of Andy blowing his face up with a mech and they will mandate closed systems. For any manufacturer, it pays to have a product that can't be modified. Look at gaming consoles versus PCs, where you can't swap out anything on a console. Or auto manufacturers now using weird shaped nuts and other bits which require special tools so that only authorised dealers can work on their cars.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (15/1/18)

Hmm - interesting 


Sent by iDad's iPhone


----------



## Dreadside (15/1/18)

Hooked said:


> The tobacco industry can see that the tide is turning and they're pre-empting a loss of revenue. Their goal is to make money. The more people who switch to vaping, the more money they lose. Take our forum, for example. About 8,000 members, most of whom are X-smokers. That's a heck of a lot of money that's not going into the tobacco industry's pocket. And this is just OUR forum, in OUR country. How many peeps world-wide have switched to vaping? Now that would be interesting to know. One thing is for sure, the tobacco industry must be crying.
> 
> They have two ways to handle the situation. Firstly, to publish propoganda which tarnishes vaping and secondly, to join the club. Philip Morris has wisely decided that if you can't beat 'em, join 'em.
> 
> .


Well said sir!
Was buying a pump (the water) today and saw a pack of stinkies the ones I used to smoke for R42 a pack of 20, and I smoked 1.5 to 2 pack a day GTFO I'd rather vape that money away.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (15/1/18)

Dreadside said:


> Well said sir!
> Was buying a pump (the water) today and saw a pack of stinkies the ones I used to smoke for R42 a pack of 20, and I smoked 1.5 to 2 pack a day GTFO I'd rather vape that money away.



@Dreadside What does GTFO mean? And by the way, last time I looked I was a Madam (not THAT kind!) not a Sir.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (15/1/18)

Raindance said:


> Great insight as usual @RichJB. I just hope they do not influence legislation in such a way that closed systems are all that will be legally available.
> 
> Regards



@Raindance I like your insertion of the word "legally" 

As far as a closed/pod system is concerned, if that's all that's available it wouldn't bother me. I LOVE my Gusto Mini. It's truly an awesome little device with a super throat hit - or maybe that's the high nic content?


----------



## Evil_Toast (16/1/18)

Hooked said:


> @Dreadside What does GTFO mean?



*GTFO* is a 4 player action/horror cooperative game for those looking for a real challenge. Players get to play as a team of scavengers, forced to explore and extract valuable artifacts from a vast underground complex that has been overrun by horrifying monsters. Get it on Steam here: 

Or it's an acronym for Get The F&%k Out. 

You decide!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (16/1/18)

Evil_Toast said:


> *GTFO* is a 4 player action/horror cooperative game for those looking for a real challenge. Players get to play as a team of scavengers, forced to explore and extract valuable artifacts from a vast underground complex that has been overrun by horrifying monsters. Get it on Steam here:
> 
> Or it's an acronym for Get The F&%k Out.
> 
> You decide!



I prefer the latter!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

